# [risolto]Errori all avvio

## simone-27

Al avvio di gentoo si verifica il seguente errore:

```
*  ERROR: Problem starting needed service net.eth0

*                netmount was not started
```

cosa potrebbe essere?Grazie!!Last edited by simone-27 on Mon Mar 26, 2007 6:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Controlla di avere il servizion netmount nel runlevel default:

```

rc-update show|grep netmount

```

dovrebbe restituirti

```

            netmount |      default

```

In caso contrario:

```

rc-update add netmount default

```

----------

## simone-27

restituisce proprio

```
            netmount |      default
```

----------

## Scen

Se provi ad eseguire manualmente

```

/etc/init.d/netmount start

```

cosa ti viene visualizzato?

----------

## simone-27

```
* Mounting network filesystems ...                                       [ ok ]
```

----------

## battistis

erano mesi che cercavo lo script per smontare le condivisioni samba con smbfs  :Smile:  grazie 

purtoppo smbfs ha questo piccolo problema che se si riavvia la macchina samba remota, le condivisioni montate in locale vanno a loop quando si cerca di accedervi  :Sad:  successo anche a voi vero?

----------

## battistis

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> Al avvio di gentoo si verifica il seguente errore:
> 
> ```
> *  ERROR: Problem starting needed service net.eth0
> 
> ...

 

postaci il tuo /etc/conf.d/net forse il problema è in un errata config. della eth0 che impalla anche netmount

----------

## Scen

Ho il dubbio che quell'errore sia dovuto ad una configurazione non aggiornata di baselayout. Verifica di avere il sistema aggiornato

```

emerge -DNuv world

```

e di aggiornare TUTTI i file di configurazione

```

etc-update

```

o in alternativa

```

dispatch-conf

```

----------

## simone-27

guardate siccome avevo notato il problema dopo aver installato il login grafico, ho provato a dare

```
rc-update del xdm default
```

e l'errore non si presenta piu, anche se non riesco a capirne il motivo!!provo lo stesso a seguire quello che mi avete detto di fare?

il mio etc/conf.d/net

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

----------

## battistis

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il mio etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ```
> ...

 

per avere una conf. dhcp ho sempre lasciato questo file vuoto, ricevo tutto via dhcp dal gateway linux con ubuntu dapper server.

xchÃ¨ hai inserito quelle 2 righe? servono a velocizzare la richiesta dhcp ?

----------

## simone-27

ho inserito quelle due guide perche l' avevo letto in una guida, ma in seguito mi sono trovato meglio impostando in ip statico...di conseguenza questo è il mio /etc/conf.d/net

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )
```

----------

## Scen

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"
> ...

 

Uhm... config_eth0 fai prima a scriverlo così:

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.2/24" )

```

mentre per il gateway la sintassi corretta è

```

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

```

----------

## battistis

"via" questa nn la sapevo    :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

```

$ cat /etc/conf.d/net.example

...

# Here's how to do routing if you need it

#routes_eth0=(

#       "default via 192.168.0.1"               # IPv4 default route

#       "10.0.0.0/8 via 192.168.0.1"            # IPv4 subnet route

#       "::/0"                                  # IPv6 unicast

#)

...

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> $ cat /etc/conf.d/net.example
> ...

 

saranno le nuove impostazioni ma a me con gw va ancora benissimo. inoltre ho installato una 2006.1 due settimane fa circa e va anche in quella.

----------

## lavish

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> saranno le nuove impostazioni ma a me con gw va ancora benissimo. inoltre ho installato una 2006.1 due settimane fa circa e va anche in quella.

 

Un conto e' funzionare perche' gli script di init sono retrocompatibili, un altro e' rendersi conto che si sta usando una sintassi deprecata, quando si potrebbe usare una sintassi piu' semplice con la garanzia di funzionamento anche in futuri aggiornamenti di baselayout  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

@simone-27:

prova a commentare o rimuovere anche la riga

```

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork" 

```

Il problema continua a verificarsi?

----------

## battistis

```
#       "10.0.0.0/8 via 192.168.0.1"            # IPv4 subnet route

#       "::/0"                                  # IPv6 unicast

#) 
```

una vpn   :Question: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *^Stefano^ wrote:*   saranno le nuove impostazioni ma a me con gw va ancora benissimo. inoltre ho installato una 2006.1 due settimane fa circa e va anche in quella. 
> 
> Un conto e' funzionare perche' gli script di init sono retrocompatibili, un altro e' rendersi conto che si sta usando una sintassi deprecata, quando si potrebbe usare una sintassi piu' semplice con la garanzia di funzionamento anche in futuri aggiornamenti di baselayout 

 

Anche l'handbook riporta la vecchia sintassi:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=8

forse è in fase di aggiornamento...   :Question: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*    *^Stefano^ wrote:*   saranno le nuove impostazioni ma a me con gw va ancora benissimo. inoltre ho installato una 2006.1 due settimane fa circa e va anche in quella. 
> 
> Un conto e' funzionare perche' gli script di init sono retrocompatibili, un altro e' rendersi conto che si sta usando una sintassi deprecata, quando si potrebbe usare una sintassi piu' semplice con la garanzia di funzionamento anche in futuri aggiornamenti di baselayout  
> 
> Anche l'handbook riporta la vecchia sintassi:
> ...

 

quello in lingua italiana se ci fai caso è fermo al 3 novembre 2006.  

quindi usa quello in inglese http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml  che è aggiornato al 20 marzo 2007.

ciao

----------

## Scen

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> quello in lingua italiana se ci fai caso è fermo al 3 novembre 2006.  
> 
> quindi usa quello in inglese http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml  che è aggiornato al 20 marzo 2007.
> 
> 

 

Purtroppo la situazione delle traduzione italiane della documentazione non è felicissima....  :Confused: 

Si accettano aiuti  :Cool:  (iscrivetevi alla Gentoo ML gentoo-docs-it)

----------

## randomaze

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Purtroppo la situazione delle traduzione italiane della documentazione non è felicissima.... 
> 
> Si accettano aiuti  (iscrivetevi alla Gentoo ML gentoo-docs-it)

 

Se vuoi fare un "appello pubblico" apri un nuovo post e non ci sono problemi per metterlo stiky   :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   quello in lingua italiana se ci fai caso è fermo al 3 novembre 2006.  
> 
> quindi usa quello in inglese http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml  che è aggiornato al 20 marzo 2007.
> 
>  
> ...

 

lo farei volentieri, ma non sono la persona ideale per fare traduzioni dall'inglese     :Laughing: 

----------

## simone-27

Anche sulla guida in inglese dice di mettere come l ho messa io comunque!!Adesso provo come dite voi anche se come è imopstata adesso va lo stesso tranquillamente...

in

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.1.2/24" )
```

che significato ha 24??

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> usa quello in inglese http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml  che è aggiornato al 20 marzo 2007.
> 
> ciao

 

e che dice la stessa cosa   :Very Happy: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8

Sicuramente con le nuove edizioni dell'handbook metteranno queste modifiche, ovviamente i file .example sono più aggiornati ma le vecchie impostazioni non credo siano già deprecate. Anche il file /etc/hosts accetta più di una sintassi, se giri per il forum vedi che ad alcuni va in un modo e ad altri in un altro.

----------

## battistis

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> Anche sulla guida in inglese dice di mettere come l ho messa io comunque!!Adesso provo come dite voi anche se come è imopstata adesso va lo stesso tranquillamente...
> 
> in
> 
> ```
> ...

 

se non ricordo male sono i bit dedicati alla maschera di sottorete

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnet_mask

cambiando quel numero aumenti o restringi il numero di indirizzi_ip-host presenti nella tua sotterete

[edit]

schema CIDR

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIDR

----------

## ^Stefano^

ma come mai quella semplice riga sostituisce quelle che prima erano le info su netmask e broadcast? io è questo che non capisco.

in teoria 192.168.1.2/24 vuol dire dall'ip 192.168.1.2 all'ip 192.168.1.24.   :Confused: 

----------

## noppy

il 24 sta per 24 bit , partendo da sinistra , a 1 sulla netmask , il che si riduce in 11111111.11111111.11111111.0000000 ossia in decimale in 255.255.255.0

seguendo il tuo esempio vuol dire una classe 192.168.1.x in classe C ossia dall'IP 192.168.1.0 all'IP 192.168.1.255 dove lo 0 indica la rete mentre il 255 e' il broadcast gli altri ip , dal 1 al 254 , sono utilizzabili dai device

----------

## battistis

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> ma come mai quella semplice riga sostituisce quelle che prima erano le info su netmask e broadcast? io è questo che non capisco.
> 
> in teoria 192.168.1.2/24 vuol dire dall'ip 192.168.1.2 all'ip 192.168.1.24.  

 

anche io ci cado sempre   :Smile: 

non guardare 192.... come centonovantadue in decimale ma pensalo in binario seguendo l'esempio di noppy perchè ti porta sempre in errore...

a tale proposito io uso, sotto wine, questo fantastico programmino gratuito per calcolare mask, subnet ecc...

http://www.wildpackets.com/products/free_utilities/ipsubnetcalc/overview

peccato nn esista nulla del genere per linux   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

mi pare che ci sia qualcosa in portage ip6calc o qualcosa del genere che gestisce anche ip4

----------

## battistis

[ot]

senza cercare troppo ho trovato :

ipv6calc (consolle)

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?ipv6calc-0.51

http://www.deepspace6.net/projects/ipv6calc.html#id2804473

ipcalc (consolle - web)

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?ipcalc-0.41

http://jodies.de/ipcalc

e l'unico che gli si avvicina di piu', con interfaccina grafica per gnome

gip

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?gip-1.6.1.1

http://www.debain.org/software/gip/screenshots.php

pero' marcato ~x86   :Sad: 

lo provo ...

[/ot]

----------

## Scen

Penso sia meglio tornare IT....  :Rolling Eyes: 

@simone-27: il problema l'hai risolto? Se sì, spiega come e aggiungi [RISOLTO] al titolo della discussione (modifica il primo messaggio di questo topic), altrimenti dacci altre info  :Smile: 

----------

## simone-27

si si si...l errore non si è presentato da quando ho rimosso kdm, poi dopo aver aggiornato il sistema con

```
emerge -uDN world
```

l ho reinstallato e non da nessun errore...penso comunque di aver risolto grazie all aggionamento!!!!

----------

